# US authors: Thinking of 'Crossing the pond'? MWiDP announcement...



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

OK, so it's not every day you sign a zillion-selling NYT author to your NEW digi-imprint, right?

Yeah? Well we just did.

I am not sure whether linking to blogs is considered bad etiquette here in Writers' Cafe, but I see a lot of posts daily doing the same thing, so I will just post the text and hope you find your way to our blogs instead if you want pics! They are linked on fb and twitter...

This is a cafe for writers, right? OK then, so, if you're a writer and want to join in the fun, here's the announcement we posted on fb and blogs at 14.30 CET


Pay It Forward.

How often do we hear that in the world of indie publishing? It has become the mantra of the indie movement, to the point where recently some bloggers were actually arguing over who thought of it first! The mind boggles.

In fact the concept has been about since forever. It was in use by the Greek dramatist Menander in 317BC, and the first recorded example in the US was Benjamin Franklin, who lent money to someone and asked them not to repay Franklin but to instead lend that money to another person in need. Similar sentiments were later echoed by Ralph Waldo Emerson.

The actual term was in use from the early part of the twentieth century, and became popularised by Robert A. Heinlein's sci-fi classic Between Planets.

But of course the phrase took on a life of its own after Catherine Ryan Hyde's novel Pay It Forward was published in 1999. The film quickly followed. A movement was born. A decade on and the Pay It Forward movement is still going strong, guided by the Pay It Forward Foundation Catherine founded.

What does this have to do with MWiDP? Bear with me. There are two big announcements from MWiDP today.

~

First, some background for the many newer visitors here.

When we slipped our debut novel Sugar & Spice into the murky waters of the Amazon ocean fifteen months ago it was, more than anything else, an act of defiance against the gatekeepers. Not so much desperation as sheer frustration.

There was no carefully thought out marketing plan. No launch party. No blogs. No tweets. It was whole new world, and one we knew next to nothing about.

Ebooks were still in their infancy, Kindle UK was about to experience its very first Christmas, and we just sat back and hoped someone might buy our unknown and unloved book.

Of course, no-one did.

This time last year we had sold nothing. And we were still querying. It seemed our best bet at the time. And maybe, at the time, it was.

And then around February / March we got the serious interest of an agent. A real-life literary agent wanted our book! By then it was just starting to sell a few copies on Amazon, but the agent wasn’t interested in that. She liked the book, but ebooks were just a fad. So the agent took our book under exclusive review, and we sat and hoped.

Three months passed. When she finally got back to us with her decision she wanted us to take down the ebook so she could approach publishers.

That was a close call. If she’d got back to us sooner we might well have fallen for it.

Trouble was, in that three months she had sat on our novel we had somehow sold thirty thousand books. Ebooks a fad? Clearly this was an agent who had no future. And, we realised, querying had no future either.

A month on and we had sold fifty thousand and were the second biggest-selling ebook in the country. The agents started to query us!

Again it was a close call. Big promises, tempting "unofficial" offers, but accompanied by draconian contract conditions. We stayed indie.

Regrets?

You’ve got to be kidding! That same book went on to sell another fifty thousand before it began to wind down on Amazon (not helped by the infamous three week disappearance!). And by then we were riding high in Waterstone’s, the UK’s equivalent of B&N.

Meanwhile we had brought out another book, got on with some other writing projects, and began to look at the bigger picture.

MWiDP was born.

Little could we have imagined that, just months later, we'd have one of the biggest names in modern English literature sign with us.

~

The big news this week, of course, is the announcement, first made on Anne R. Allen’s blog on Sunday, that Anne and NYT best-selling author of Pay It Forward author Catherine Ryan Hyde turned their back on the trad publishers in favour of joining forces with MWiDP.

In Anne’s own words:

"The book I’ve been writing with Catherine Ryan Hyde, HOW TO BE A WRITER IN THE E-AGE—and keep your E-sanity! will be published by Mark Williams international in June of 2012. The book will be available as an ebook that will include free six-month updates. AND it will also be available in paper in both a US and UK edition.

We’ve had some interest from more traditional publishers, but decided to go with the innovative people at MWiDP because we need a nimble publisher who can keep up with industry changes and offer timely updates. Also, Catherine has a large international fan base, which made “Mr. International’s” offer especially attractive."

The fab cover is the working design, courtesy of our designer in residence Athanasios.

How To Write in the E-Age and Keep Your E-Sanity will be the first of many books under our non-fiction / education imprint Writers Without Frontiers, aimed at fellow authors, at whatever stage of their career they are at.

As well as more books for this imprint we’ll also be teaming up with other industry professionals to bring online writing courses and other resources to help the growing number of people worldwide who want to realize their dreams of being a writer.

And just to add there will be a prize draw in June to mark the launch of How to be a Writer in the E-Age. And not just any old prize.

We’re talking a first edition of the zillion-selling Pay It Forward, signed by Catherine Ryan Hide herself!

~

Yep, I had to read it twice too. Catherine Ryan Hyde is now an MWiDP author!

Writers Without Frontiers is just one of several imprints that will see MWiDP expand rapidly in 2012.

Our YA imprint will launch this spring, commencing with the long-awaited St. Mallory’s series, and though it's not official yet we may well have another fantastic YA title going live with it. More on that in the near future.

We have some great titles pending for our Exotica imprint, all about travel and stories set in distant lands.

And for those so inclined we have also launched our mature-audience imprint, Aphrodysia, with the first book due out for St. Valentine’s Day.

Those not so inclined will be pleased to know covers and content will not be appearing alongside the other books, unlike on Amazon where some seriously disturbing covers are prone to pop up alongside MG titles.

Several other imprint ideas are being developed, which we’ll bring news of all as and when.

~

Enhanced ebooks are of course high on our agenda to progress, and we’ll be making some announcements on this in the next few months. We have some trial projects under way, but won’t give details until we have a clearer picture.

We also have plans for audio books, and are currently examining ways in which this can work in the new indie publishing world. More on this in coming weeks.

In the very near future we’ll be moving into print-on-demand publishing for some of our titles. While there can be no doubt the days of bricks and mortar stores are numbered, there will be a small but significant market for print for the foreseeable future, and as POD technology improves and prices drop, POD will become the only real alternative to ebooks.

Meanwhile our tech team Elizabeth (she may only be one person, but she does the work of many!) has been hard at it behind the scenes with the new websites and the ebook store. All now very close to completion.

Take a sneak peak at www.mwidp.com.

~

The ebook store, indiebooksunited, is hardly going to challenge Amazon’s supremacy, of course, so important to remind ourselves why we felt it necessary at all.

I asked an author recently if they would be interested in the ebook store and they answered, “Why? I’m selling through Amazon.” I put it to him he might sell even more if he was in other stores. He answered, “But I don’t need to be. I’ve ticked world rights. I’m available everywhere.” I tried not to laugh.

For anyone who missed it, do check out the MWi post Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Aakash  which explains how Amazon either blocks downloads or surcharges buyers across much of the world.


Above is a screen shot of what I see when I try to buy one of your books. Check out the green box at top right. (You may need to click on the image to enlarge.)

Check out the MWi post referred to above for real numbers about just how many potential buyers cannot buy your ebook from Amazon.

There’s also this strange idea that someone who has bought a Kobo ereader, or a Sony or an iRiver, or myriad other alternatives to the Kindle, is somehow going to make Amazon their first stop for ebooks. Yeah, right. Just like us Kindle users always go shopping in B&N and Diesel...

~

The recent introduction of KDP Select has raised the issue of exclusivity once again. Leaving aside the good or bad aspects of KDP Select itself, let us briefly ponder exclusivity.

If we had chosen only to list with Amazon last year would we have sold as many books? Unequivocally no.

Of course we are on Apple, Kobo and B&N too. Kobo is a rising star, as I’ve said many times here on MWi. Just this week Kobo announced plans for expansion to ten new countries, including Japan and Brazil, just as the Amazon's Japan plans have stalled.


Kobo has also partnered with WH Smiths, one of the leading UK retail stores. Kobo is the place to be in 2012-15.

If you’re not on Kobo, or are on Kobo through Smashwords and seeing no results, then be sure to check out the announcement at the end of this post.

But Amazon, B&N, Apple and Kobo are not the be all and end all of ebook vendors, and only form part of our income.

In the latter part of 2011, long after the Amazon star had waned, we had two top ten hits simultaneously in Waterstone’s, the UK’s equivalent of B&N. We held the number two spot, kept off #1 only by the Steve Jobs biography, and for a long while the Saffina Desforges brand was the most searched for name in the store.

But we weren’t just selling there. Britain’s biggest retailer by far is the supermarket giant Tesco. It has its own e-book store.

Guess what? We’re in it.


Foyles? Yep, you’ll find us there.


Books, etc? Yeah, we’re there too.


Pickabook? Of course.


ACCO in Belgium? We used our 'leetle grey cells'!


Selexyz in the Netherlands? We love the Dutch!


Fishpond down in New Zealand? Say hi down under!


Kalahari in South Africa? Of course!


I could go on. Our books will soon be appearing in Textr in Germany, Asia Books in Thailand, Eason’s in Ireland, Buscalibros in Chile, etc, etc. I’m not called Mr International for nothing!

There’s a whole world out there that could be reading your ebooks, if only they had the chance. True, the sales aren’t earth-shattering. But a sale is a sale, and that reader may tell a friend who tells a friend...

And sometimes it can be good to be a big fish in a small pond, as we found with Waterstone’s. Next time it could be you. But not if you’re not listed there.


Of course the problem is these stores aren’t indie friendly. Just the opposite. They make it almost impossible to get in. ISBNs are required pretty much everywhere except Amazon and B&N. That includes Apple and Kobo, which is why most people go through Smashwords.

But Smashwords won’t get you into Waterstone’s or Foyles, Fishpond or Kalahari. And apart from ISBNs there are a ton of other conditions to meet and hoops to jump through too, before these companies will even think of listing your title. For example Waterstone's insist you are a VAT-registered company to set up an account.  For the US readers that means having an annual turnover of about $100k. Then you face the nightmare of keeping track, receiving payments, etc. It’s not easy.

Which brings us to the second big announcement of the day:

MWiDP can now offer your titles direct listings to these stores, and also Apple and Kobo.

We’ll be contacting you all shortly with further details. For anyone not currently with us who wants to know more, just drop me an email.

We hope to start uploading to Waterstone’s by the end of this month, and just in case you’re wondering how anyone will find you there, we’re delighted to tell you we have advanced promotion in hand. We own the domain name www.welovewaterstones.com and will be launching a big awareness campaign within the UK this spring aimed at bringing attention to your titles.

Oh, and did I mention we accidentally bought the domain names welovekoboebooks, welovetescoebooks, welovefishpondebooks and welovekalahariebooks too? 

So, even though it may have seemed nothing much was happening, we have been busy behind the scenes. I’ll be elaborating on the various projects in more detail over the coming weeks here on MWi.

I’ll also be introducing the Book Theatre project to find narrators for audio books for your novels, and the Translator’s Co-op project to bring together a pool of novel translators worldwide to help get your books selling not just in the international stores, but in the local languages.

The trad publishers will tell you writers still need them because they can get you places you can’t get on your own. They have a point. Once you step outside the Amazon bubble being indie isn’t easy.

But with MWiDP you’re not on your own.  Many of our authors are already busy exchanging ideas and services. It's all part of the cloud.

With MWiDP you get all the benefits of being indie but a lot less DIY.

Saffi & Mark


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

So, you'll be a publishing aggregator for international sales channels? Kind of like a Smashwords for overseas sales?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

John Twipnook said:


> So, you'll be a publishing aggregator for international sales channels? Kind of like a Smashwords for overseas sales?


Actually NOTHING like SW...

Different concept, but I get the comparison. All we are offering is a chance for US (and other regions) authors to use our name and reputation to get into the UK, European and other aforementioned stores and join in the cloud of rapidly-expanding authors. For a full range of Ts&Cs and options, please email mark on [email protected]

Check out our fb pages and blogs for some success stories from our 100 plus titles we already have live...and thanks for looking!


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

You're more than welcome...


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

John Twipnook said:


> So, you'll be a publishing aggregator for international sales channels? Kind of like a Smashwords for overseas sales?


And just to be clear, what we are offering is 'Crossing the pond'. Everywhere BUT the States (as has been asked in LOTS of emails). That is the point of the initiative. We cannot sell in the US via the main channels...

Thanks.


----------



## Courtney Milan (Feb 27, 2011)

> And just to be clear, what we are offering is 'Crossing the pond'.


That's...still kind of unclear. I have no idea what you're doing, if you're not offering yourself up as an aggregator.

If you don't mind, these are the questions that I think of after reading this:

What is the process to get into Tescos/Waterstones/etc by working with you?

What do people have to pay to do it?

How are authors paid for sales, and what sort of accounting is there?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Courtney Milan said:


> That's...still kind of unclear. I have no idea what you're doing, if you're not offering yourself up as an aggregator.
> 
> If you don't mind, these are the questions that I think of after reading this:
> 
> ...


Obviously these details are available by email as Ts & Cs as suggested earlier. You don't have to 'pay' anything.

And if we told you how to get onto Tesco and WS, everyone would be doing it?? 

Authors are paid as per Ts & Cs as with any contract on a monthly basis after earning a minimum amount, the same as any other publisher. All via login into the relevant platform.

Hope this answers some of your questions?

A copy of the contract, plus relevant Ts & Cs are available upon acceptance of submission to Mark at the email above.

Saffi


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> A copy of the contract, plus relevant Ts & Cs are available upon acceptance of submission to Mark at the email above.


So you have to submit and be accepted _before_ you can see all of the terms?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Monique said:


> So you have to submit and be accepted _before_ you can see all of the terms?


No, sorry. You can see the Ts & Cs upon request, there are only two types of contract (already published with a cover and formatted mobi/epub file or not) but that doesn't guarantee acceptance.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Why not simply post the T&Cs on the website? Why the cloak and dagger?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Monique said:


> Why not simply post the T&Cs on the website? Why the cloak and dagger?


There's no 'cloak and dagger'. If you read the blog post, the web site isn't up and running yet. Not that we would post Ts & Cs on there if it was. They are, as always, available on request.

If you're interested, query the email and then submit, if not, don't?


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> There's no 'cloak and dagger'. If you read the blog post, the web site isn't up and running yet. Not that we would post Ts & Cs on there if it was. They are, as always, available on request.
> 
> If you're interested, query the email and then submit, if not, don't?


This seems a little defensive. It looks like you want authors to let you exploit their books in some way. Why shouldn't questions be allowed?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

LKRigel said:


> This seems a little defensive. It looks like you want authors to let you exploit their books in some way. Why shouldn't questions be allowed?


Of course questions are allowed. I doubt very much whether any publisher in the world though, would air them in public? The post clearly states the requirements.

I hope you wouldn't want us to post the details of your contract on here?

If you want info, email the add in the post...

Oh, and we don't want 'authors to let us exploit their books'. Have you read the post?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Amazon and Smashwords post their terms and conditions publicly.  It seems reasonable to do the same thing.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Of course questions are allowed. I doubt very much whether any publisher in the world though, would air them in public? The post clearly states the requirements.
> 
> I hope you wouldn't want us to post the details of your contract on here?
> 
> ...


When it comes to making money on intellectual property, "exploit" is a good thing. I exploit my copyrights by selling books. Someday I hope to exploit my properties with a movie deal.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Oooh, an anonymously-registered week-old domain, a website with no substantive content, and a Gmail address. I can't possibly see how that could introduce well-founded suspicion or skepticism in the cynical, skeptical, or suspicious...


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

George Berger said:


> Oooh, an anonymously-registered week-old domain, a website with no substantive content, and a Gmail address. I can't possibly see how that could introduce well-founded suspicion or skepticism in the cynical, skeptical, or suspicious...


Of course, we have set new email and domain ads up. Google Saffina Desforges or Mark Williams?

We have to keep the publishing side separate from the writing side?

See the post. If you write, innocent, YA, pic books, would you want the covers next to soft porn

Sheesh. IT IS DEAD SIMPLE. iF YOU WANT THE TCS AND CS, EMAIL THE ADD, IF YOU DON'T, WHY ARE YOU COMMENTING?

There isn't some conspiracy theory going on. We're not asking for cash.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Have you read the post?


Have you considered getting an editor to look at your press releases?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

nomesque said:


> Have you considered getting an editor to look at your press releases?


Actually, no. We figured it was quite straight forward in a Writers' Forum!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Saffina Desforges said:


> iF YOU WANT THE TCS AND CS, EMAIL THE ADD, IF YOU DON'T, WHY ARE YOU COMMENTING?


I'm sorry, but what do TCS and CS stand for?


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Actually, no. We figured it was quite straight forward in a Writers' Forum!


Ah. We'd be the last people to appreciate clear writing! 

Saffina, it took me two goes to build up the care-factor to actually skim your post _right through_ to find out what the big announcement was. And I'm used to reading stuff written by IT programmers.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> ...Sheesh. IT IS DEAD SIMPLE. iF YOU WANT THE TCS AND CS, EMAIL THE ADD, IF YOU DON'T, WHY ARE YOU COMMENTING?...


I think people are commenting because it's all rather cryptic. With self-publishing, we're used to companies that are public about their terms and conditions, the costs to us, the criteria for acceptance and what is on offer if accepted. You're appealing to a market where all the main players have the information people are asking for freely available on their websites. It's only natural that they would ask why you aren't providing this.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm sorry, but what do TCS and CS stand for?


Terms & Conditions.

Is this not universal on any contract in the world?


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm.

I recently got on board with Mark and Saffi for European distribution of two of my novels - so far just on Amazon UK. I figured they were literally not selling at all there as opposed to hundreds of copies a month in the US, so I wasn't losing anything. It's early days yet, I haven't had a chance to evaluate sales reports, etc, but I have sold a few copies in dec (I can tell from the rankings, plus Mark emailed me informally a few weeks back).

They have been nothing but forthcoming in our email exchanges, and the contract was very simple and straightforward.  I understand if people are hesitant and that's fine.   The major test for me - as I'm sure Saffi and Mark will agree - will be how well the rising tide of being part of their group lifts all boats. We'll see how 2012 pans out in that regard.

I can say that so far my experience has been very positive, but that's just one person's opinion, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Very interesting. Do you happen to accept or look at NaNoWriMo work?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

nomesque said:


> Ah. We'd be the last people to appreciate clear writing!
> 
> Saffina, it took me two goes to build up the care-factor to actually skim your post _right through_ to find out what the big announcement was. And I'm used to reading stuff written by IT programmers.


As I mentioned in the first para, this is a BLOG post, with pics.

BUT, as some people aren't allowed to promote them, we chose not to do it.

http://saffinadesforges.wordpress.com/2012/01/20/play-it-forward-whats-next-for-mwidp/

You got the text version...

Thanks for your comments Nomesque, ALWAYS valid! ;-)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Very interesting. Do you happen to accept or look at NaNoWriMo work?


Hee!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I think people are commenting because it's all rather cryptic. With self-publishing, we're used to companies that are public about their terms and conditions, the costs to us, the criteria for acceptance and what is on offer if accepted. You're appealing to a market where all the main players have the information people are asking for freely available on their websites. It's only natural that they would ask why you aren't providing this.


AGREE 100%!

It isn't meant to be cryptic, there's no secrecy and it is a no lose deal! It's just that this isn't a public forum and I am sure that it if one of the 60 plus writers that have signed with us, saw their names up here, they'd be WELL PISSED OFF!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

edwardgtalbot said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I recently got on board with Mark and Saffi for European distribution of two of my novels - so far just on Amazon UK. I figured they were literally not selling at all there as opposed to hundreds of copies a month in the US, so I wasn't losing anything. It's early days yet, I haven't had a chance to evaluate sales reports, etc, but I have sold a few copies in dec (I can tell from the rankings, plus Mark emailed me informally a few weeks back).
> 
> ...


What can we say but, "Great books sell themselves!."

We are very pleased to have you and your titles on board.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm unclear what posting your Terms & Conditions on your website has to do with posting your writers' names in the forum. I don't think that's what people are asking for. 

Anyway, good luck. The Pay it Forward author is a coup.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Thanks for your comments Nomesque, ALWAYS valid! ;-)


 You're welcome.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Michael Crane said:


> Very interesting. Do you happen to accept or look at NaNoWriMo work?


Is that why you're not a successful writer? No, I happen to believe working on NanoWriMO (hang on, let me get this right) is a waste of time...


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow. I take my last sentiments back.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer? No, I happen to believe working on NanoWriMO (hang on, let me get this right) is a waste of time...


  Your people skills astound and humble me.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer? No, I happen to believe working on NanoWriMO (hang on, let me get this right) is a waste of time...


wtf?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer? No, I happen to believe working on NanoWriMO (hang on, let me get this right) is a waste of time...


Quoting this.



Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer?


And again.

Just to be sure everyone sees. I think it's pretty self-explanatory why.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer? No, I happen to believe working on NanoWriMO (hang on, let me get this right) is a waste of time...


Did you just call Mikey an unsuccessful author? I'm going to assume I'm just having more difficulty understanding exactly what you're trying to say in your posts.

Anywho...for anyone who wants to see the history of this exchange go here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,89483.0.html

You may need a few drinks after.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

nomesque said:


> You're welcome.


\

As always, the voice of reason.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Friends-Influence-People-ebook/dp/B003WEAI4E/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1327112373&sr=1-1


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Monique said:


> Did you just call Mikey an unsuccessful author? I'm going to assume I'm just having more difficulty understanding exactly what you're trying to say in your posts.
> 
> Anywho...for anyone who wants to see the history of this exchange go here:
> 
> ...


No, you did. Mikey who?


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer?


wow


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Saffina Desforges said:


> It's just that this isn't a public forum


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> \
> 
> As always, the voice of reason.


*nods* I do my best, thanks.  Although random, incoherent rants and insults *are* fun too, I'll grant.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Monique said:


> I'm going to assume I'm just having more difficulty understanding exactly what you're trying to say in your posts.


Likewise.

Though the bit where everything was in caps was moderately clear.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer?


I'm speechless.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Monique said:


> Did you just call Mikey an unsuccessful author? I'm going to assume I'm just having more difficulty understanding exactly what you're trying to say in your posts.
> 
> Anywho...for anyone who wants to see the history of this exchange go here:
> 
> ...


Seriously. Mikey who?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> I'm speechless.


Likewise...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Solely because he doesn't feel the need to put down other writers, I think Mike Crane has shown that he's way more successful than Saffina Desforges.



Saffina Desforges said:


> Seriously. Mikey who?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

shelleyo1 said:


> Wow. I take my last sentiments back.


Why? 'Cos I have an opinion


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Why? 'Cos I have an opinion


No, because you directly insulted someone. Let's not pretend you don't know what you said. If you have that much trouble comprehending what you wrote and to whom, how can you successfully publish books?


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Seriously. Mikey who?


Michael Crane. A longtime poster and KB member who you just insulted.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

shelleyo1 said:


> No, because you directly insulted someone. Let's not pretend you don't know what you said. If you have that much trouble comprehending what you wrote and to whom, how can you successfully publish books?


Harvey, we need a "like" button.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

shelleyo1 said:


> No, because you directly insulted someone. Let's not pretend you don't know what you said. If you have that much trouble comprehending what you wrote and to whom, how can you publish books?


Sorry, you've lost me. Who are you again?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Beth O said:


> Michael Crane. A longtime poster and KB member who you just insulted.


Really, I have no concept of what you're on about...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Sorry, you've lost me. Who are you again?


You are hitting all the right buttons tonight.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Imogen Rose said:


> Harvey, we need a "like" button.


You got that right, Imogen!


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Sorry, you've lost me. Who are you again?


Someone whose momma taught her manners.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Sorry, you've lost me. Who are you again?


Ahhh, the good old 'denigration' method of handling disagreements! That works fine on internet forums, where any sane person expects a load of unprofessional douchebags to hang out. It doesn't work so well - for me, anyhow - when it comes to showcasing a publisher's professional expertise in handling disagreements with authors. Or does your company guarantee that authors will *never* have to deal directly with you in a professional dispute?


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Beth O said:


> Michael Crane. A longtime poster and KB member who you just insulted.


Nope. You've lost me?


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> It isn't meant to be cryptic, there's no secrecy and it is a no lose deal!


Is MWiDP a registered business entity? If so, where? Or do I have to email Mick or Mark or whatever his name is to discover that, as well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Why? 'Cos I have an opinion


Not because you have an opinion, but because of the opinion you have.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

George Berger said:


> Is MWiDP a registered business entity? If so, where? Or do I have to email Mick or Mark or whatever his name is to discover that, as well?


Yup love. Go to: http://www.markwillianmsinternational.com

or to:

http://http://www.indieebooks.com

or

http://.www.mwidigitalpublishing.com


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

George Berger said:


> Is MWiDP a registered business entity? If so, where? Or do I have to email Mick or Mark or whatever his name is to discover that, as well?


Sorry? Do I have a feline as my prof photo?


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Sorry? Do I have a feline as my prof photo?


Lost me on this one. *ponder*

BTW, I think George was asking _where_, geographically, the business entity is registered.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Yup love. Go to: http://www.markwillianmsinternational.com
> 
> or to:
> 
> ...


Oddly, none of those websites exist. And even if you _had_ spelled them correctly, none of the answer my very simple, very basic, questions:

Is "MWiDP" a registered business?

If so, in which state or country?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Yup love. Go to: http://www.markwillianmsinternational.com
> 
> or to:
> 
> ...


All three of these are misspelled. You've taken to condescension, insults, and are now trying to poke at what I believe are the profile photos of people asking questions. This whole thread has taken one massive downward spiral, so much that it is shocking (though slightly hysterical at the same time).

I mean this with total honesty: have you been drinking perhaps? Mixed a few medications? Or is it just very late, and you're very tired? Each post is just getting worse, and I really think you should consider getting up and away from the computer.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

George Berger said:


> Oddly, none of those websites exist. And even if you _had_ spelled them correctly, none of the answer my very simple, very basic, questions:
> 
> Is "MWiDP" a registered business?
> 
> If so, in which state or country?


Mark Williams appears to be in West Africa. She's in the UK. Wouldn't it have to be registered in one or the other?

I do think it's unfortunate that Catherine Ryan Hyde's book is written as PLAY it Forward all over the site. George this one http://markwilliamsinternational.com/ will come up after a minute or so.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

shelleyo1 said:


> Mark Williams appears to be in West Africa. She's in the UK. Wouldn't it have to be registered in one or the other?


Well, it's not registered (under that name) with Companies House in the UK, which is why I asked.

I saw the thing about living in West Africa, and I may very well be entirely wrong on this - I am just a diminutive pussy, after all  - but 'West Africa' doesn't seem to be a _country_...?


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

George Berger said:


> Well, it's not registered (under that name) with Companies House in the UK, which is why I asked.
> 
> I saw the thing about living in West Africa, and I may very well be entirely wrong on this - I am just a diminutive pussy, after all  - but 'West Africa' doesn't seem to be a _country_...?


*snort* Nope. Sixteen countries there. And I prefer the name in your profile to the one above. Far more creative!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

OH wow... mind = blown...

I remember something about a certain writer going all devil on someone who made a non-positive (not even negative) remark on an aspect of their book... I have the same feeling now as I had them... Just watching a crash happening...


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Mmm. I'm hungry. Here's one of my fave recipes:

*Southern Satin Peach Cobbler.*

Ingredients

* 4 cups peeled, sliced peaches
* 2 cups sugar, divided
* 1/2 cup water
* 8 tablespoons butter
* 1 1/2 cups self-rising flour
* 1 1/2 cups milk
* Ground cinnamon, optional

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Combine the peaches, 1 cup sugar, and water in a saucepan and mix well. Bring to a boil and simmer for 10 minutes. Remove from the heat.

Put the butter in a 3-quart baking dish and place in oven to melt.

Mix remaining 1 cup sugar, flour, and milk slowly to prevent clumping. Pour mixture over melted butter. Do not stir. Spoon fruit on top, gently pouring in syrup. Sprinkle top with ground cinnamon, if using. Batter will rise to top during baking. Bake for 30 to 45 minutes.

To serve, scoop onto a plate and serve with your choice of whipped cream or vanilla ice cream


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

This whole chain of events seems exceedingly odd... I'd say there's a good chance something behind the person behind the keyboard is dominating in a bad way. Going to reserve judgement until a lot more of the story comes to light, it just seems _too_ catastrophic right now relative to what I'd expect from Saffina & Co.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MrPLD said:


> This whole chain of events seems exceedingly odd... I'd say there's a good chance something behind the person behind the keyboard is dominating in a bad way. Going to reserve judgement until a lot more of the story comes to light, it just seems _too_ catastrophic right now relative to what I'd expect from Saffina & Co.


That's what I thought the first time it happened. But...


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer? No, I happen to believe working on NanoWriMO (hang on, let me get this right) is a waste of time...


Wait...what I was about to post about my experience with MWiDP, which, although I withdrew my books after a month or so, the parting was amicable. However, seeing this post is really upsetting. Why would you say that to someone who was simply asking a question? Mike writes a genre that most readers have never even heard of, so for him to achieve the success he has, is simply amazing. It's too bad you are using sales figures or ranking as the only measure of success, and not seeing that he's breaking new ground in publishing.


----------



## BigAl (Jul 9, 2010)

kiazishiru said:


> OH wow... mind = blown...
> 
> I remember something about a certain writer going all devil on someone who made a non-positive (not even negative) remark on an aspect of their book... I have the same feeling now as I had them... Just watching a crash happening...


Me too.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

And totally off topic, but I just noticed my name up by my profile pic is missing the last 'd'. Huh. Can I change my name so it fits?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Saffina Desforges said:


> Is that why you're not a successful writer? No, I happen to believe working on NanoWriMO (hang on, let me get this right) is a waste of time...


What if I don't tell you that it's a NaNoWriMo book? Would there be any repercussions if you later found out that the book was written, in part, during the month of November?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> And totally off topic, but I just noticed my name up by my profile pic is missing the last 'd'. Huh. Can I change my name so it fits?


Mary, it looks like you fixed it by removing the space between the names?

Betsy


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I just read through the four pages of this thread and I am so confused. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Considering the threads that are locked?  Bit of a double standard here.

Not that it's undeserved.  Just... why not rescue this person from him/herself?

*shrug*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, folks, occasionally even the moderators have things to do that don't involve KindleBoards.  Since we can't actually read every post on Kindleboards, the report feature is a much more effective way of letting us know about a problem than complaining within a thread.  I did receive one report on this thread, thank you to that member.  I was doing some things away from the computer this evening, so I didn't get the report right away, but checked it out as soon as I could.  

I've been reading backwards through the thread.  Saffina, contact me if you want the thread re-opened.  Or want to start a new one.  Everyone else, go check your sales reports.  Or something.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

